# Detailers - West Mids



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

I have done a quick search and wasn't able to uncover anything of use.

Could someone recommend a good detailer in the West Mids please ?

I've 'googled' and there is quite a few out there all claiming to do this that and the other.

Plan is to get it done once around delivery time and they for me to maintain it as best as possible

Thanks guys

Daz


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

I've not used him but he seems to get good reviews, I think his name is Russ, just of M6 J10 in Walsall

http://www.midlandscarcare.co.uk/


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Shame your not closer!

Midlands Car Care are pretty good.


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cheers guys !



Daz


----------



## sevy (Sep 14, 2011)

Not quite West Midlands, but Drayke Fields in Birmingham (so not that far from you) have a very good reputation over on RS246. Not used them myself but have seen some stunning pics of their work and know a guy who had his imola RS5 transformed by them - he couldn't rate them highly enough...

http://www.draykefields.co.uk/


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

sevy said:


> Not quite West Midlands, but Drayke Fields in Birmingham (so not that far from you) have a very good reputation over on RS246. Not used them myself but have seen some stunning pics of their work and know a guy who had his imola RS5 transformed by them - he couldn't rate them highly enough...
> 
> http://www.draykefields.co.uk/


Thanks mate 

Daz


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

forest said:


> I've not used him but he seems to get good reviews, I think his name is Russ, just of M6 J10 in Walsall
> 
> http://www.midlandscarcare.co.uk/


As Forest says.. 
Heard good reports. Also has a page on FarceBook showing their work. Some pretty expensive bits of kit go through their doors.


----------



## Mark. (Sep 16, 2011)

You can try detail my ride. An old school mate of mine runs it.

They also do other stuff like wheel refurbs, brake refurbs etc.

Sent from my 3rd Generation iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Mark. said:


> You can try detail my ride. An old school mate of mine runs it.
> 
> They also do other stuff like wheel refurbs, brake refurbs etc.
> 
> Sent from my 3rd Generation iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks again all 

Daz


----------

